# Lobo's Elven Space Invader's Game



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 1, 2007)

This is the world: Over 6,000 years ago, Gregor the Lion conquered what is now known as the 12 Freeholds. The Freeholds sprawl across the Khineblack Mountans and down into the verdant Boar Plains. Each of the Freehold stand beside, near or astride one of the 12 great rivers of of the gods.

To the East... [sBlock]Far to the east, over trackless wastes and freezing deserts lies the dwarven kingdom of Khalided. The dwarves aren't travelers and thier prediliction for hard work and unity is well known amongst the people of the Freeholds, though no one has actually seen a dwarf in several decades, save for the odd merchantile concern and high-dignitaries of each freehold. 

Khalided's borders have always been closed and the dwarves always ignore any pleas for aid or refuge.[/sblock]

To the South... [sblock]To the south, in the land of the river deltas, lies the savage goblin kingdom of Gnash. Goblinoid farmers trade the fruit of thier labors all over the world and are well-known as excellent sailors and warriors (hobgoblins anyway). Gnash's king has worked hard over the last six decades to protect his kingdom from outsiders (borders being well-defended and closed to non-goblinoids) and to raise a defensable and self-sustaining civilization to compete with the other humanoids; he has been largely successful in this endeavor. Gnash produces most (80%) of the fruits, vegetables, beers and breads consumed by the other kingdoms and has grown rich and fat off of its profits.[/sblock]

Freeholders tend to think of thier country (or rather, thier city-state) as the center of the world. Through trade pacts and simple location, they control most of the transport and shipping throughout the lands and thier diplomats are often consulted by the other humanoid races. Halflings and Gnomes, while nominally members of Freehold city-state near them, generally set themselves apart. While not everyone in the Freeholds has actually seen a Gnome or Halfling, everyone at least knows someone who's actually met and had an ale with one.

There are two other human nations, Natal and Tariqasia in the Western mountains and in the desert beyond the goblin-kingdom of Gnash. Freeholders don't know too much about them though due to thier isolation and distance; thier governments maintain diplomatic ties and embassies, however.

The Freeholds have enjoyed over 300 years of peace and prosperity. King Jerod the fifth has reigned for 40 years as his wife has born him 12 children (all daughters), as is custom. 

Two weeks ago the King and his 12 Lord-Marshals sought a portent from the 12 great temples. Two weeks ago the gods fell silent. One week ago the sky rained fire. One week ago the Elves came.

Each of you hails from one of the 12 Freeholds. Each of you has lost family and friends to a lightning-quick invasion by intelligent, magically-apt humanoids who harbor a hatred of humans so intense that they take few prisoners and kill all diplomats. There will be no negotiation. 7 of the Freeholds have already fallen. As the greatest hero of your city-state, one whos name is uttered in hope by your fellow citizens, you were summoned to King Jerod's side yesterday. By means magical or mundane, you are here at his bedside surrounded by several of his daughters and thier remaining guardians. The sound of fighting can be heard outside as magical blasts detonate and war horns are sounded.

An old, balding white-haired man wearing the crimson and gold of the Kingsguard kneels at the Kings side and says, quietly, "Sire, they've arrived."

Ancient blue eyes, filled with terrible pain, regard you. "Thank you for answering my summons in these most difficult times." He pauses and laborously takes a breath. "I am not long for this world but I would see my daughters and my legacy survive."

"I want you to take them and the good captain here away, to safety. These invaders have outmatched us and I doubt we will survive another week of this."  He pauses before continuing.

"They," he indicates his older daughters "... they'll want to do something, to fight back; Help them... but not today. Today get them to safety. To Gnash, to Tariqasia  or Natal, or maybe just to the mountains. Get them away from here, round up the survivors and rebuild."

He coughs violently and when he removes his hand his lips are are flecked with blood. "This is the dying wish of your king. The Lord-Marshals are fighting back, they may win but I don't want you to concern yourself with that. Your concern is for my daughters, they must survive. Will you do this for a dying old man?"

____________________________________
Recently aquired knowledge: 
* Invaders call themselves Elves.
* Invaders are, to a one, magically adept.
* Invaders seem intent on killing every man, woman and child.
* Invaders seem to make exentive use of magical rods and wands.
* Invaders are aided by Djinn.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 1, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Two weeks ago the King and his 12 Lord-Marshals sought a portent from the 12 great temples. Two weeks ago the gods fell silent. One week ago the sky rained fire. One week ago the Elves came.



The last week had been pure hell.  So many deaths, injuries.  Lost parents, lost limbs.  Charles, with Pelor's help, had helped those he could, but there were always more.  And it was no use in praying that these invaders, these 'elves', would show mercy or help the wounded.  Word was they left no prisoners, no witnesses.  The summons to the king's side was a relief, although it was painful to see the king in such bad shape and unable to do anything for him.



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> He coughs violently and when he removes his hand his lips are are flecked with blood. "This is the dying wish of your king. The Lord-Marshals are fighting back, they may win but I don't want you to concern yourself with that. Your concern is for my daughters, they must survive. Will you do this for a dying old man?"



Charles, a man of average height and weight with brown hair and eyes, kneels down at the king's side.  He is armored in a mithral shirt.  The well worn clothes underneath cannot hide splatters of blood from the many fallen he has come across.  A symbol to Pelor hangs around his neck.  "I shall serve as you command, Your Majesty."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2007)

Kneeling beside the king's deathbed is a young woman of unusual appearance. Dressed in tight black leathers that cover all save her head, yet reveal a comely atheletic figure, her face is so pale it seems white. Oddly, it's not an unhealthy, chalky complexion though...rather, it gives her an otherworldliness, an almost ethereal quality. Her hair is a wild riot of black...the same slightly glossy ebony shade as her eyes. When the King finishes speaking, she raises her lowered head and gazes at him with an unreadable expression.

Lily left her Freehold the day the summons was pronounced to her. She had little in the way of belongings, and less still in the way of friends or family. By the time she'd arrived at the king's palace, she was well aware that the sky-men, the so-called 'elves,' might have attacked Arborast, and if so that it was likely gone, or close to gone. She wasn't sure how to feel about that. The week of war had been strange for her. Part fear, part anger, part savage thrill of combat, and part remorse. More emotions in the past week than she had had in her entire 'life' up until now. It had been...interesting.

To the king, she says quietly, "By my life, sire, I shall be a sword in your hand." It was the oath she'd sworn another time, another place, to another man. A time long gone, a place that was burning, and a man who must now be dead.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 1, 2007)

It was a week in which his world had changed. Anderson had lost friends, what few he had, and his purpose had changed. No longer was it necessary to be a fighter, to be the champion of the people. What good was it if there were no reason to keep up the charade. 

It was a week of hellfire and death. Blood pooled along streets, the dead lined the roads. Shock had given way to anger, anger to grief, and grief to complacency. When the summons from the great King Jerod came, Anderson answered.

He had a reason. The people who live need a champion. Anderson can be that man.

In the massive room, ornately decorated, gloom hung heavy. He immediately recognized Charles and a secret smile privy only to himself warmed him in this dark hour.

After the request by the king, a request no sane man could refuse, Anderson bowed politely and stood tall. "If by my life or death, your family will remain safe. Your people will live. Your country will prosper. If by my life or death, I will see these things true."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 1, 2007)

Quandrus the Unfathomable, AC15, hp44 AP:9/9

Quandrus takes a step forward and drops to one knee majestically. "But of course my lord, you had but to ask. Your line shall be insured, I swear it." 
From under his cloak steps the demure form of Inharra. She unassumingly steps toward the kings bed with wide, innocent eyes full of wonder. "His fire is weakening Quan..." she whispers as a tear wells up. And the gentlest of breezes passes through the chamber as her hand brushes the kings own.
Quandrus awkwardly gathers his familiar back to him casting a worried glance toward the king's personal guards.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 2, 2007)

_Before..._

Three weeks into the expedition to the Barrier Mountains, Franklin Payne had noticed something was amiss. Something... odd about the sky. The smell of it. Smoke, it was, and lots of it. But this far up, and this far away, into the old ruins? It was maddeningly odd.

Nightfall had made things even more unsettling because, well, because frankly, the sky glowed. Glowed red and orange and even occasionally blue. From far away, back towards civilization. Hunched over a broken tablet that may have proven a goblin presence in these mountains thousands of years ago, Franklin was as perplexed as his few fellow expedition members. "Deekins, dear boy! You check it out tomorrow. Get back to Thomas at the base camp, make sure all it on the up-and-up. Shan't be glad if we have missed some fascinating new arcane weather that I've been reading about down there."

Deekins had been gone two days when the magical _sending_ found Payne. The smokey smell and the glowing had continued. It frightened the men, but Franklin did his best to keep their spirits up. But the magical missive changed that....

_Fire. Death! Invaders from the Sky! Tarrant destroyed! Jerod summons you. You must help find the cause and the solution! Go quickly!_

He told his friends everything. He bade them goodbye the next morning, leaving ahead of them on a fast phantom steed he had learned the art of summoning from a traveller in Blackroot. He needed to ride as fast as the wind....

Devastation. Death. Destruction. The ride and battles he had were both terrifying and exhilarating. He knew he had to help. It was the right thing to do!

_Now..._

The implacable Payne nods, and exclaims, "For the 12 Freeholds!"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 4, 2007)

King Jarod listens as you accept his charge with half-closed eyes. One of the younger daughters, Nyssa, begins to cry and is quickly shushed by her older sisters.

He speaks "Thank you . . . all of you. Captain Alfan," he indicated the elderly kingsguard kneeling at the bedside. "...Captain Alfan will accompany you. There are some horses in the yard--"

The king is cut off by Princess Jessa, the eldest daughter, "FATHER NO! we will not leave you here, defenseless, to die! We can rally the militia and what remains of the army. Lord-Marshals Nasher and Jeremy are still alive; they can lead the counter-offensive."

King Jarod regards her sadly, with teary eyes he says: "Jessa, my dear Jessa... you were always the headstrong one. Listen ... listen to me, but really listen." He coughs again. "We are lost. The freeholds have already fallen... they just don't know it yet."

Jessa begins to protest but Jarod silences her with a fierce glare. "If you must fight, then let it be a fight of your choosing. Leave now, gather your forces and fight the invaders on your own terms. For the moment, do as an old man asks."

The crown-princess reddens in anger and storms from the room.

"By your leave, sire." says Capt. Alfan as he gets to his feat. "Fear not, we'll get your girls to safety and stick by them as long as we can."

Looking to the rest of you he says "Lets go."

-----------------------------------------------------
DM NOTE: Feel free to ask any questions or make any comments that you want.
-----------------------------------------------------

Down in the yard, horses are saddled and each of you are given one of the best horses from the king's stables (_feel free to pick your color, all are light warhorses_).

Captain Alfan gathers you and another man, armored in green enameled full-plate inset with gold. "We have to decide on our route. We can make an all out ride for the front gates, or we can leave by the postern gate and follow the river to the harborgate and attempt to fjord the river there; its deep but we should be able to make it."

The armored man removes his helm. His face is easily recognizable as Lord-Marshal Jeremy. "I hope it won't seem impolite, but I'll be joining you. My freehold has fallen and my people are dead. From here on out, I'll be staying with my betrothed. Gods willing, should we survive this, you're all invited to the wedding."

"If you'll accept the advice of a court dandy such as myself, neither path offers much protection. The Front Gates will be faster, though we're certain to run into a fight or two, while the Harbor gate is slower, though with less risk of protection. The main danger there, as I see it, is that magic users can typically conjure elementals... and fighting water elementals in a river is not something that I'm keen on." He eyes Quandrus's robes, "...unless you or your diminutive friend can offer some sort of protection from that?"

------------------------------------------------------
DM NOTE: Each of you will be mounted (unless you have your own mount or travel magically). The royal family will also be mounted, 2 to a horse. Only Princess Jenna is armed. 3 Redcloaks (police forces) will accompany you as well, each on thier own horse.
------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

"Personally, I'd prefer the river crossing," Lily says without inflection. "I can disrupt summons, though it doesn't always work, and I can fly, so water is not an issue for me. For the rest of you..." she shrugs. "I will go with whatever the group decides."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 4, 2007)

Looking at the aged king and their entourage, Franklin nodded solemnly, his head racing with ideas.

===

When the Marshal joined them, Franklin finally spoke up. This thoughts needed addressing.

"Where do we go? Do we have any intelligence reports of human resistance? If we want allies, we do not have any, unless we can convince the goblins they are next. Such things could be... ahem... implicated without evidence, of course." Noting the stern look on the Marshall's face, he continues, "I realize getting out of here first is paramount, but it would be ideal to have a least a short term goal in mind... in case we are separated. In any case, I suggest the more surreptitious route."

OOC: Spells for the day: 3rd: _dispel magic_, 2nd: _fog cloud, web_


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 4, 2007)

Having riden a few horses in his day, Anderson is not all together uncomfortable on his majestic brown gelding, but it is clear he could use a little more practice to be saddle-hardened. Following Franklin's lead, Anderson adds in another question at the end of the growing list. "Do we know where we ultimately are headed?" Nodding his head toward Franklin, Anderson continues, "He is right. If we get separated we need to know where to go. Strength in numbers, though, if we all remain together. We seem formidable and I figure we should ride out to avoid the river. We make better speed with dry mounts and gear."


----------



## Drerek (Aug 4, 2007)

Charles picks out a dappled paint that appears to be rather calm, as Charles has little experience with horse riding.  Once he is settled on the horse, he says, "I believe that the front gates are our best choice.  Speed seems to be our priority.  However, I can provide us with some help."

Charles closes his eyes for a few moments and calls out a name.  Seconds later a flash of light announces the arrival of a unicorn, but one obviously blessed Pelor.  It is already armored in chain shirt barding.  "Welcome, Landiss.  Things have gotten much worse since we last spoke. I will explain on the way."  The unicorn, Landiss, nods in understanding.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

Charles' trick elicits a reaction from Lily, who perks up at the summoning and examines Charles anew, as if just then seeing him.

"That wasn't a spell," she says with certainty. "How did you do that?"

There's a peculiar intensity to her question that makes it sound oddly personal.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Since you said I could be one of the princesses, and I have a light crossbow, I'm armed too, but we'll say it's in my bag of holding, meaning nobody noticed[/sblock]

Kiera was the last to leave her fathers bedside, and she leaned down to kiss the old man goodbye, for she knew this would be the last time she would see him. "Don't worry daddy, I'll take care of them all, and make sure Jessa doesn't do anything stupid, and we WILL take back the kingdom... when we can." She smiled at him as she stood back up and left.

When they're outside talking, the second-eldest daughter, Kiera, spoke up "I have been trying to open our borders more to the Goblins as of late, even learning their language and meeting a few of them.  Gnash is well defended and if they would accept us, would be a good place to hide for now.  They're kind of civilized and very capitalistic." As she spoke, she mounted up with her youngest sister, who was still sniffling a bit at being forced to leave her home.. Out of them all, Kiera had probably travelled the most.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 4, 2007)

Quandrus, steps up to the king's bed holding out his holy symbol before him. "My leige, would you like me to pray with you before we spirit your family to safety? We do have a little time."

=====

In the courtyard, after strapping back on his armor and sword, Quandrus picks out a snowy white stallion with an honnery streak. He mounts up without any pomp or circumstance and wheels around to meet the others, whispering gently to the young steed for a moment. "The road would seem a much safer path for the horses, as if we lose any to the river we would be hard pressed to escape a larger force. And my friends are much more confident with ground beneath thier feat."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 4, 2007)

In response to one of Princess Kiera's statement, Anderson wheels his horse to face her, "My lady, if these goblins close their border to us, perhaps money can buy us passage."

He turns and slowly walks the horse next to Charles, who he shares a small smile toward. "It has been a long time, my friend. I must admit I was a little surprised when I saw you here."


----------



## Drerek (Aug 4, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> He turns and slowly walks the horse next to Charles, who he shares a small smile toward. "It has been a long time, my friend. I must admit I was a little surprised when I saw you here."



Charles smiles, "After so many have died, it's a relief to see a familiar face, although I wish it were under better circumstances.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

A flustered flush actually brings color to Lily's cheeks as Charles and his friend greet each other, her question lost in the shuffle.

Moving a little jerkily, she quickly turns her mount and trots towards the end of the column. It didn't matter, she told herself fiercely. This would be a long trip. There would be other moments she could ask. Obviously the appearance of a friend outweighed a stranger's idle question. Presented with the same choice, she would have done the same. What she didn't understand was the emotion the experience evoked. Anger...a little irrational, but understandable in a purely selfish way. But why shame? Why embarrassment? Lily examined the feelings as a naturalist might study a new species of bug...turning them over with cold curiosity, but finding few answers.

In end the best she could conclude was that there was interference from other sources. She hated the horse, for example. She'd never ridden one before, and found the experience frustrating and awkward. Maybe she was ashamed at her weak performance, and embarrassed for that as well, and merely mistaking the origin of those reactions.

Yes. That made sense.

Still, her cheeks burned again when she looked up at Charles, and she couldn't say why.

(OOC - Hee...I think you just missed it, Charlie, but I shan't let that stop me from doing a big overblown post about it. )


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 4, 2007)

*QUANDRUS*: The king graciously accepts your offer and you pray together. He cries as he prays for the deliverance of his family.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As you speak about possible destinations, Princess Jessa walks over to the group and takes Lord-Marshal Jeremy's hand. She nods to her sister Kiera in greeting and says: "So where are we off to?"

"*Does it really matter?*" asks a new voice. As you looks around for the speaker, a large muscular bald man garbed in a blue vest and gray pantaloons fades into few in the air. His legs are crossed as he floats in the air above you, regarding your group with an expression of boredom. "*My masters will find you either way; there is no escape.*" and noting the Red Cloaks drawing their swords he adds, "*oh, not from me. I am merely the watcher, sent to watch for possible escapees.*"

-----
For those with *Knowledge: Arcana* or *Knowledge: The Planes* (spoiler)... 



Spoiler



...this is a Djinn.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 4, 2007)

Any comment Anderson had toward Charles was choked short at the appearance of the large floating man. In complete shock, all Anderson can do is calm his mare and gaze up at the massive figure.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 4, 2007)

Quandrus will ponder a moment at the site of the floating fat man.
[sblock=OOC]Knowledge Arcana (magic) +14[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 4, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Quandrus will ponder a moment at the site of the floating fat man.
> [sblock=OOC]Knowledge Arcana (magic) +14[/sblock]



 OOC: No roll needed. There's a spoiler there, just highlight the invisible text.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Charles' trick elicits a reaction from Lily, who perks up at the summoning and examines Charles anew, as if just then seeing him.
> 
> "That wasn't a spell," she says with certainty. "How did you do that?"
> 
> There's a peculiar intensity to her question that makes it sound oddly personal.



OOC:  Sorry, I did miss this.

IC:  Charles moves his mount over to Lily, Landiss keeping near him. "Pardon me, but I did not answer your question.  I was so surprised to see an old childhood friend, that I ignored you.  Landiss is a friend that Pelor has allowed me to call on for help.  It was not a spell, but more of a prayer or request."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

"The ally of our enemy is our enemy," Lily states flatly. Rivulets of light run up her arm as she raises her hand towards the floating man, as if her blood itself was starting to glow, and her veins were shining through her skin. The light collects in the palm of her hand, coalescing into a bright silver-white glow.

(will fire eldritch blast at first sign of hostility, from either side)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 5, 2007)

At Lily's raised hand, the djinn rises a few feet, but makes no move to flee or attack. He arches one of his brows and says: "*Not all who bare blades against you are your foes.*" Then, chuckling he adds "*...just as not all who speak sweetly into your ears are your friends.*"

Looking out over the assembly of horses and men (and women) he asks "*Do you have enough food for your journey? It'd do no good if you died of starvation and thirst.*"


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 5, 2007)

Finally catching his voice, Anderson shouts up in a powerful voice, "Do you come here to mock us or do you have some greater purpose other than being an annoying gnat in our ears?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 5, 2007)

"Who has bade you to this place fair Djinn? I understood your ilk to be of a more civilized nature than to aid an army of invading maruaders." Quandrus questions with a wry smirk, iliciting a grin from Inharra who is peeking up from the inside of the tower shield floating at his side.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 5, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Looking out over the assembly of horses and men (and women) he asks "*Do you have enough food for your journey? It'd do no good if you died of starvation and thirst.*"



Charles keeps quiet for now, letting those with apparent experience in this type of creature handle the talking.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 8, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> "Who has bade you to this place fair Djinn? I understood your ilk to be of a more civilized nature than to aid an army of invading maruaders." Quandrus questions with a wry smirk, iliciting a grin from Inharra who is peeking up from the inside of the tower shield floating at his side.



 The djinn smiles, "*Fedic Khai commands me at the moment. And a fine elf he is, lest someone accuse me of speaking ill of my masters.*" He laughs a heartly laugh and continues. "*Those summoned are normally compelled by those same summons to obey thier summoners. Are we djinni aiding an invasion, you could say that... it would also be fair to say that there is a fair bit of dissention about it as well but what can we do, magic is magic and the elves are quite good at it.*"

"*I assure you, I am not here to mock you, but if you cannot laugh at yourself then what does that make you? I was bored and thought you might want to talk, if you don't just say the word and I'll return to my masters with your location. I leave the choice up to you.*" He looks at you all expectantly.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2007)

The flickering silvery glow at Lily's hand gutters and winks out.

She looks a little confused, and a little suspicious. "You are trying to help us...as much as you can within the bounds of what a summoned creature can do. You could have just observed us invisibly and reported back with us never knowing."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 8, 2007)

A canny look on his face, Franklin smiles and asks, "Djinn, if you would, could you let us know the exact wording or parameters of your service? I would be ever so interested."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 8, 2007)

"*Help? Oh, no no no... you misunderstand.*" He grins hugely. "*I'm just here doing my job and as I'm not explicitly forbidden to talk to anyone...*" he spreads his hands expansively so as to take you all in.

At Quandrus's question his face takes on a theatrical frown. "*Unfortunately its not so simple as that. I can't really talk about a lot of this, but this is just idle talk between friends; we're friends right? Anyway, I'm not specifically bound but the princes I am bound to are.*"

He looks at you gravely, each in turn. *"Understand, no matter how detestible I and my brothers and cousins may find this pogrom, we are bound to obey our princes... its part of our very nature, written on the tones of our souls."*

"*Still, we have to do as we're told but we only have to do what we're told*."

"*So*," he asks. "*Do you need any wine?*"


----------



## stonegod (Aug 8, 2007)

"I may wish a bit, but my question stands. Perhaps you can answer this one: How long will you watch before you report? Perhaps a *very* long watching is needed? Or perhaps there is some other group trying to escape that you need to watch."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2007)

Lily eyes the djinn.

"The journey will be long...maybe we could use some wine."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 8, 2007)

Anderson frowns slightly. The addition of wine should prove to be of much detriment to their king-given quest, for a clear head seems necessary. "My friends, maybe this djinn's mission was not to spy, but to delay. And at that he is successful. We should not linger. We must get to safety." He reins his horse around to face the rest. "For the twelve!"


----------



## Drerek (Aug 8, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> He looks at you gravely, each in turn. *"Understand, no matter how detestible I and my brothers and cousins may find this pogrom, we are bound to obey our princes... its part of our very nature, written on the tones of our souls."*



Charles moves his horse forward a bit, his celestial unicorn companion staying right next to him, "Excuse me sir, but can you tell us why we are being attacked?"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 8, 2007)

Princess Kiera moves forward and nods in greeting to the Djinn. "I doubt that he.. it... he?" (She pauses, uncertain for a moment before continuing on) "Can tell us much of import, as he said this is just idle chatter between friends, right?  But come, walk with us for a ways and talk.. as friends are wont to do."  She politely declines the wine, as drinking while seated two on a horse is a bit problematic.  "However, I would suggest we wait until he has departed to decide our final destination.. he would have to report it if they asked him, but if it was unknown, then he couldn't tell them, could he?"  She smiles at her new Friend.  "By the way, I don't suppose you understand Dwarvish, do you?" She asks him in dwarvish "Does anybody?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quandrus reaches around putting an arm around Inharra, pulling her close and whispering. "Could you perhaps inquire as to state of affairs on your home plane that would allow this...arrangement my dear?" 
Inharra flits up from under his cloak after a slight pause, making lazy circles as she more or less approaches the djinn, stopping a respectful distance away while being within casual talking distance (15ft). She bows in the air before him and addresses him in auran. "What dire news from the landholds good sir? That would allow such a...bargain to be struck? Have the caliphs come under some dark spell to allow this genocide to occur?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2007)

"I don't," Lily says woodenly to Kiera. "I learned the languages of our most likely foes...the orcs and goblins. This new threat was unexpected."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 8, 2007)

"*Wine it is for my silver-handed friend!*" exclaims the Djinn. He claps his hands together and 7 flasks of wine appear on the ground in front of you.

"*I must watch for humans fleeing the city. I wasn't sent looking for you lot explicitly, I just saw the makings of party and decided to say hello; I DO so love a party.*" A fluted glass of wine appears in his hand and he drains it. "*Ahh, not so strong and a bit fruity but I like it.*"

"*Perhaps you will be leaving now, or perhaps later. All that I was sent to find out is if there were survivors and which way they went. I will depart as soon as you do.*" he winks.

"*Perhaps you will be going south, to the despicable greenskins... the califs know that they have no elven troubles though I think that the elves do not like them much. Or perhaps you will go east to the dwarves... those lovers of gold and earth have not opened thier borders or granted asylum in a millenia, but perhaps they will make an exception for you*?"

"*So many questions!*" He exclaims. "*I do not know why our elven taskmasters have taken against you. You will need to discover that for yourselves.*"

To Kiera he says, in Dwarvish, "*Of course I know the language of the short ones. We djinni do like treasure and I daresay the dwarves like gold as much as we do.*"

"*As to the state of affairs on my home plane, well let just say that the elves have the ears of some very prominant djinn... and a facility with magic that would make even the strongest of us flinch.*"


----------



## Drerek (Aug 8, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "*So many questions!*" He exclaims. "*I do not know why our elven taskmasters have taken against you. You will need to discover that for yourselves.*"



Charles nods his head politely, "Good djinn, I am glad that you are willing to converse with us.  Is it possible you could tell us your name, since we are close enough to share wine?  My name is Charles."

OOC:  Is this where Persuasion comes in?  Like diplomacy, we've talked to him for a while.  Here's my roll if I'm supposed to make it:  Persuasion (1d20+12=13)   Ouch.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 8, 2007)

Anderson trots his horse away from the conversation with the Djinn and toward Captain Alfan. Reining his horse next to the man, Anderson whispers in a quiet voice, "Should we make toward the river and double back once we're outside the city? I do not want them knowing our location."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 8, 2007)

"*My name, HA! My name! You may call me ... Hmm, should I tell you that? Were you to get caught and horribly tortured you might tell your torturers my name, and that would get back to my master and then what a heaping load of camel dung I will be in.*"

He frowns a bit and says, "*Call me The Gale Dancer, Charles*" He smiles again.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 8, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Anderson trots his horse away from the conversation with the Djinn and toward Captain Alfan. Reining his horse next to the man, Anderson whispers in a quiet voice, "Should we make toward the river and double back once we're outside the city? I do not want them knowing our location."




The Captain whispers back, "_Honestly, I think it'd be best if you took the Lord Marshal and the elder daughters, Princesses Jessa, Kiera, Suzette and Lauren, out the front gate while I and the Red Cloaks take the younger girls by the river. We'll make for the Monetary of St. Verity, you know, that all-woman's monastic center where they take the orphan girls and teach them productive skills. There are some catacombs there where we should be able to hide out. We can meet up in a few weeks once things have calmed down and once you or her highnesses have made up their minds about what they want to do._"


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 9, 2007)

Anderson nods his head in agreement, "For the king. Godspeed, Captain." He turns his horse to face the remainder, cutting off the end of the djinn's ramblings. "We must leave with haste, my friends. The longer we dally, the higher the risk we run. I like standing here conversing naught." 

He looks at Charles and nods his head toward the main causeway, which leads toward the front gate. "Lord Marshal, will you and the Princesses Jessa, Kiera, Suzette, and Lauren follow our guard out the city?"


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2007)

Franklin takes the wine, remembering to detect magic on it after the djinn has left there site. Having seen the conversation with the martial, though not necessarily having heard it, he suspects there is a plan in the works and goes with it. "Let us be off."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2007)

"It looks like we're heading off," Lily says to the djinn. "Thank you for the wine. Is there anything you want to say before we take our leave?"


----------



## Drerek (Aug 10, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "*He frowns a bit and says, "Call me The Gale Dancer, Charles*" He smiles again.



Charles nods politely, "Well met, Gale Dancer.  I wish it were under better circumstances."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 10, 2007)

"*Leaving so soon. Alas, I suppose it was meant to be*." the Gale Dancer claps his hands together and a 1/4-size barrel of wine appears. "*More wine for me then*." He floats to the ground and tries to pick up the barrel but it slips out of his hands and rolls toward the stables. 

"*Ooops! Don't go anywhere, I'll be right back*." he says as he trots after the mini-barrel. "Here we go. Now--- *GAH!*" The barrel slips from his hands and rolls all the way into the stables. "Really my new friends, I'll be right back. *Don't. Go. Anywhere.*"   he shouts and he disappears into the stables. You can hear him crashing around and making quite a scandle as he tries to retrieve the barrel.

Lord Jeremy whispers "_I think this is our chance. I sincerely doubt that he is the clumsy lummox he's pretending to be._." The former Lord Marshal mounts himself on his white horse and pulls Princess Jessa up behind him. "_Let's go. After you Master Anderson_."  she whispers.

Captain Alflan takes the Redcloaks and the younger princesses towards the other gate once you have cleared the palace grounds shouting, "*We'll meet up with you in 3 or 4 weeks, just send word to the monestary*!" as he gallops off with the girls and city guards.

Before you lies a ruined metropolis that once held over 20,000 souls. Two-story stone and timber mansions are scorched by magical fire and lightning while the streets are filled with holes, broken carts and dead bodies. Crows, rats and other carrion eaters fill the streets and flee at your approach. In the distance you can still hear shouts, cries and distinct ringing of swordsteel meeting swordsteel as some survivors mount desperate defenses. 

Interestingly enough, you make it all the way to the city gates and across the river bridge without running into anyone. "Lets make for the treeline." says Princess Jessa. Once there you dismount and give the horses a rest. Before anyone can say anything however, there is a terrific _*CRACK!*_ as main tower of the castle is ripped apart from the inside. Even from such a great distance you can see a massive ebon-skinned man ripping apart the stones. 

Tears of grief stream down Jessa's face as she turns to Kiera and says "Father is dead."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2007)

"Indeed, if he doesn't see which way we go, he can't report it, now can he?" Kiera grins as she starts her horse moving, hoping to get out of sight before he comes back.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 10, 2007)

After dismounting Anderson stretches his legs and approaches the Princesses. "I am sorry for your loss. Your father was a great king. It was an honor to finally meet him, and I promise that I will carry out his last request."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2007)

Quandrus rides up next to the princess with a consoling look on his face. "If it is any small comfort young highness, your father did have time to make peace with the gods before his end came this day." He absently fingers his holy symbol a moment before reaching around to sratch Inharra's back as she sits behind him.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2007)

"There will be time for vengeance," Lily says as she looks at the destruction of the palace. Her voice is soft, but her inflection is cold. "Your duty now is to live to take it. Our duty is to see that you do."

She turns to look at the others with her strange, black eyes. "Are the horses ready? We must be away from here."


----------



## Drerek (Aug 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She turns to look at the others with her strange, black eyes. "Are the horses ready? We must be away from here."



Charles nods in agreement, "Let's get out of here."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2007)

The colour drains from Kiera's cheeks as she watches the destruction.  Her green eyes burn with tears as she nods silently to her sisters words.  At that moment, she ses a small creature bounding towards them with all speed.
"Nevin!" She cries, recognizing her companion.. She had left him with her father, to keep an eye on him.. She was glad he had escaped, but that meant that there was nothing left to go back to.  They would have to start over.  
Her hand begins to glow with power, flames spreading to form a tiny ball in her hand as she takes a step forward, thinking to retaliate.  The Weasel jumps up on the horse then, and clambers onto her shoulder, chattering at her in a strange sounding mix of animal noises and the common tongue. She stops and lets her head fall, the flames dieing "Yes, you're right, Family first.  Then they will pay."

Princess Kiera smiles weakly at Quandrus as she turns, wiping the tears away and resuming her regal bearing, long silver hair flowing behind her as she leads her horse and her sisters away from her home, not looking back.

[sblock=ooc]
Just a little character development, and the introduction of my Familiar (BTW, MR DM, would you like to do the roleplaying of the familiar or Can I?  He's a fairly active & Mischievious little scoundrel.
BTW, The fire was just descriptive of her starting to cast Fireball and then deciding not to.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2007)

Franklin bows his head a moment, the adventurer is ever practical. "Right. We should be off then. I can obscure us temporarily with a cloud of fog, though that may be more ideal if we are actual attacked. Either way, I am ready."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 11, 2007)

Anderson nods his head, "I agree with him. We should be off at once. A hard ride will help with the grief, I'm sure." He looks around the small clearing in which they have gathered. Each face looks haggard and cheerless, meeting his gaze. "I do not know this land, nor where we are headed. I am not fit to lead the way."

He pauses and looks ashamed for some reason, like admitting a fault or deficiency was such a horror to this strong man. He laughs to himself very quietly and lifts up his head again, "I realize I know hardly any of you, nor you I. It should be fitting if we knew who we travelled with. As for myself, my name is Anderson."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2007)

"Lily," the pale young woman says simply. "But that's just a name. Knowing each other will come with time. We really have to go."

She spurs her mount forward.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> He pauses and looks ashamed for some reason, like admitting a fault or deficiency was such a horror to this strong man. He laughs to himself very quietly and lifts up his head again, "I realize I know hardly any of you, nor you I. It should be fitting if we knew who we travelled with. As for myself, my name is Anderson."



Franklin raises an eyebrow. "Truly? You have not heard of Franklin Payne? My exploits in the Seven Pits of the Goblin Lords? The Dungeon of Dwarven Princes? The Swamps of Sorrow? I guess little of it matters now, unless someone was lucky enough to salvage a few copies of those folios before... this." He looks up at the northern mountains. "I do hope the crew is alright. But regardless, we must keep a stiff upper lip and move forward, I say!"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 11, 2007)

"Thank you all for your kind words. My father was a great man and they will pay for what they have done." She give a wan smile as Nevin returns to her sister.

Wiping her eyes Princess Jessa turns, resolute, and says "I will avenge my father. He asked you to get myself and Kiera out of the city and to a safe place. There are no elves here that I can see nor any talkative djinn; We are safe. If you wish to continue protecting me then you'll have to follow me north... I'm going to the Granite Tower to consult the sage there."

Lord Jeremy looks puzzled and begins to ask "But... isn't the sage de-" but Jessa silences him with an imperious stare. "Where you go, I go." he says.

-------------------
*DM Note:* _ Knowledge (arcana), Knowledge (the freeholds), Knowledge (geography), Knowledge (history), Knowledge (local) and/or Bardic/Akashic Knowledge rolls please._ Feel free to use Invisible Castle to post your roll links.
*Jemal:* You can roleplay your familiar. After all, it's an extension of you.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2007)

Franklin racks his brain at the name of the sage...

OOC:  Knowledge (arcana), Knowledge (the freeholds), Knowledge (geography), Knowledge (history), Knowledge (local) in that order (1d20+14=15, 1d20+10=16, 1d20+14=23, 1d20+14=18, 1d20+10=19)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 11, 2007)

Franklin (_and anyone else who gets a 20 or higher on any of those checks_) recalls mention of a Granite Tower... [sblock]...around 2,000 years ago there was a reclusive wizard who called himself Lamont who built, or rather, summoned a massive tower of granite to serve as his base of operations. He had united the human tribes and formed them into a not informidable fighting force. Lamont drove the local orc tribes out of the area and claimed the lands for himself. He reigned as master of the Murkwook for almost 70 years before the expanding freehold of Khorl absorbed his lands and decimated his bloodline. 

Lamont was thought to have died then but, curiously, he and his Granite Tower are mentioned every few hundred years in passing; whether by official records or by rumor. The last mention you can remember of the Granite Tower was during the Goblin Wars, over 300 years ago when Lord Marshal Cary Falloway was said to have found _"aide of a most sorcerous and foul kind from the tower of stone"_ to drive off a tribe of flintrock goblins after they'd killed over 1/2 of his militia. No further mention was made but it is curious that a tribe of well over 700 goblins should turn away and flee against a city militia of only 45 men.[/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Aug 11, 2007)

Charles will have to wait for enlightenment as he doesn't have ranks in any of those skills.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 11, 2007)

As the group SILENTLY spurs their horses toward the main gate en masse, Quandrus purses his lips a moment in thought. "Ah yes the granite tower of Lamont. I have always wanted to travel there one day, if for no other purpose than to delve into the mysteries of how it was summoned to this plane and from where."

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge Arcana (1d20+14=20)[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 12, 2007)

With a slightly confused look on his face, Anderson sits atop his horse and follows the Princesses, wherever they will go. He feels a little foolish after being rebuffed by the woman Lily, and she was right. This was no time for introductions. "Hooray for social awkwardness," Anderson sarcastically mutters under his breath.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2007)

*Just for the record, both Kiera AND Lily have posted walking away.. rest of you might wanna catch up.*
 When Jessa mentioned heading North to the Tower, Kiera nods agreement and heads that way, pulling beside Anderson as she does
"Though we must make all haste, it is quite easy to speak while Riding.  As you probably know, I am the princess Kiera.  This... is Nevin."  The Weasel stands up on her shoulder and waves a paw at the man.. QUITE un-weasel-like behaviour, though it seems to break the tension somewhat, as a chuckle issues from someone.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 12, 2007)

"Ah, the fabled Granite Tower," Franklin mentions as they ride forward. "There really are no accurate account of Lamont and his moving magical marvel still existing, but enough sightings to provide at least a chance of speculation. 2000 years of life would make any man an eccentric, however. Princess, do you have it on good authority on where we can find this enigma?"


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 12, 2007)

Anderson ceases his mutterings immediately and nods his head in an exaggerated fashion. "It is an honor, Princess," He lifts his head and smiles weakly. "I am Anderson, as I mentioned before. Anderson Jones. Though I doubt you've heard of me, unlike I of you." He looks at Nevin and grins broadly, returning the small wave. "And hello Nevin. Well met."

When Anderson hears what Franklin said, he wheels his head around in curiosity. Having only heard portions of his questions, he is left very confused. Two thousand year old man? Moving magical marvel?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2007)

Kiera, too, looks mildly puzzled.  She'd recognized the name, but couldn't quite place it (18Know:Arcana, almost made it)... She'd assumed her sister was leading them to some mages tower, but.. 2000 years old?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 12, 2007)

"Actually," says Princess Jessa. "I know exactly where to find Lamont's Tower. The King's Council has always known about Lamont... though they were loathe to call upon his help because he always exacts a high price for his help. He is ancient and I'm hoping that he can tell me where to find the great dragon, Chrysophylax."

The group moves onward, staying under cover of the trees. When you're about 2 hours outside of the city you come across a circle of halfling wagons, easily recognizable by the scarlet paint and silk roofing... and their cut-down height, of course. A handful of halfling children are playing in the mud, slinging mudpies at each other while a pair of halfling women look on.

You don't think that anyone has seen you yet. Princess Jessa looks around at you, "What should we do?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2007)

"Avoid them," Lily advises. "Ride around through the forest. Killing them will take time, leave traces, and make future trouble when the males track us down."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 12, 2007)

Anderson's eyebrows raise at an alarming rate. He starts in a harsh whisper, "Kill them? Of course we won't kill them! They're children. By the gods, I swear."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 12, 2007)

Franklin's eyes narrow at the small ones. It wasn't that he was naturally suspicions, but considering all the harm he had seen recently... "Anyone else find it odd that a group of the wee folk are out and about carelessly in the middle of a war zone? I was gone when most of... this happened, so I don't know, but have they come under attack? They may not be what they seem."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2007)

Lily gazes at Anderson and nods. "Then we're in agreement."

"That's a good point, Franklin. It could be an illusion, or confederates, intended to lure escapees into a trap. Another good reason to avoid them."

She squints a bit as she looks the halflings over, searching for incongruities that might indicate they're not real.

(Basically trying to disbelieve )


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 12, 2007)

Quandrus leads his mount wide around the group of little troublemakers toward the forest.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 12, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "Actually," says Princess Jessa. "I know exactly where to find Lamont's Tower. The King's Council has always known about Lamont... though they were loathe to call upon his help because he always exacts a high price for his help. He is ancient and I'm hoping that he can tell me where to find the great dragon, Chrysophylax."



Charles looks at Jessa, "Dragon, Princess?  Why would a dragon help us?"


			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> You don't think that anyone has seen you yet. Princess Jessa looks around at you, "What should we do?"



Charles nods with the others' suggestions to avoid the halflings all together.  "Might I suggest that Landiss scout out a route around them?  He is quite adept at tracking and finding his way through the wilderness."
[sblock=OOC]  Landiss has Darkvision, Low-Light Vision, Scent, Track, Perception and Survival +12, and Detect Evil at will (which I'll go ahead and say he has on all the time).[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 15, 2007)

Earlier...

"The dragon swore an oath to the first king of the freeholds, who spared its life and allowed it to study with the mages of the time. The dragon didn't promise to aid or defend us, but it did promise a single boon; a boon of life-debt to any of the royal linage in the future. If I fail to convince the dragon to help us, he will at least have to point us toward someone or something that can."

Now...

Lily attempts to disbelieve the halflings... but they appear to be pretty real to her.

Princess Jessa draws her blade, a glass blade etched with Dwarven runes, and says "I would prefer to not kill those who might potentially help us. A halfling sword, small though it may be, is another sword hefted in defense of the realm."

Landiss stealthily scouts out the halfling camp and communicates to Quandrus that all seems to be as it appears. The ponies stink of manure and astringent soap. The wagons are made of wood and silk, some carry the strong odor of octopus ink and vellum. There are also some halfling guards hidden in the trees and bushes (Landiss blundered into one, but she was asleep on duty so no harm/no foul). Landis finds that about 1 in every 3 halflings is Evil... much like the rest of the people Quandrus has interacted with).

Lord Jeremy takes the opportunity to take off his armor and massage his shoulders. He expertly lashes it to his horse in such as way as that it won't clank when the horse is moving. He whispers "It does seem a little odd that the small folk don't appear to be all that scared about what's going on." Looking at Lily he shakes his head and  says "No witnesses to our passing would be helpful. The downside, however, is that someone might come across their bodies and wonder who killed them."

---------
DM NOTE: Move on? Attack? Present yourselves?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2007)

Lily just nods, willing to repeat herself as many times as needed.

"I agree. Best to try to move past unnoticed."


----------



## Drerek (Aug 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Lily just nods, willing to repeat herself as many times as needed.
> 
> "I agree. Best to try to move past unnoticed."



Charles nods in agreement, "Landiss can scout out a route around the halflings if we wish."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2007)

Lily nods. "That would be ideal. Remember not all of us are stealthy. Make sure the route gives us enough distance that even the heaviest of us can get around undetected."

She glances up. "I'm going to check the air...make sure nothing's coming to bombard this area."

With that, the strange, pale young woman glides straight up at the pace of a normal walk until her head just breaks through the canopy. Once she can see the skies, she looks around to see if any of the elf flying ships are coming their way.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 16, 2007)

Franklin keeps low. "Yes, avoidance is best. They may be innocent, and if so, we spare them if we leave them be. If they are not innocent, then we spare ourselves."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 17, 2007)

Lily rises to the treetops and sees nothing.

Your group wends its way through the forests and, 6 days later as the sun is setting, comes to a secluded mountain valley, surrounded by thick forest but with a central meadow of short grasses, a large brook and wildflowers. Dominating the center of the meadow is a gray tower, seemingly hewn of granite, roughly 80 feet tall and 30 feet wide at its base (it narrows slightly as it rises). There are no obvious windows or openings that you can see, aside from a great oaken double door at the ground level. 

"This must be the fabled granite tower of Lamont." says Princess Jessa. "No use in dallying, its taken us too long to get here." She kicks her and Lord Jeremy's horse down into the valley.

Charles and Franklin note that, strangely enough, there appears to be no wildlife in this valley.

*DM Note: Perception checks please.* 4 + attribute mod if it is not a trained skill for you.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Kiera looks around astutely, Nevin cuddling against her shoulder. NAT 20!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 18, 2007)

Franklin keeps his eyes peeled.

OOC: Rolled 15.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 18, 2007)

Charles keeps a look out, but his senses do not compare to the keen senses of Landiss.

Charles Perception (1d20+9=13)
Landiss Perception (1d20+12=26)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2007)

Lily seems distracted as the group moves along... (perception: 8 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1213641 )


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 18, 2007)

Quandrus pauses his whisperings to Inharra a moment for a quick look around. perception (1d20+12=27)


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 18, 2007)

Anderson keeps his eyes opened and his brow furrowed. This seemed very unnatural indeed, something felt off in the air. He clenches his fists, causing his knuckles to pop.

[sblock=OOC]Perception check of 30.[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 18, 2007)

*Anderson, Kiera and Quandrus: *[sblock] amongst the trees, looking for all the world as it is hiding from something within the meadow or forest, is a slender humanoid of distinctly non-human proportions. You see it only for a moment as it passes from tree to shrub. [/sblock]

*Kiera & Anderson:* [sblock]Beyond the figure you saw moving, there is a peculiar humanoid-shaped shadow low in the trees just beyond the the first figure. If you didn't know any better, you'd say that it almost looks like the second figure was hunting the first.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2007)

"It would appear that we have company." Kiera whispers to the closest person, continuing to look around the clearing, trying to keep an the figure in view discreetly.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 19, 2007)

Anderson nods his head and speaks softly. "Follow my eyes, look casually. They are trying to avoid being seen."


----------



## Drerek (Aug 19, 2007)

Charles tries to stay calm and asks quietly, "Are they about to attack us?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2007)

Lily starts and looks at Anderson, then follows his eyes.

"I don't see anything," she hisses quietly.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 20, 2007)

Anderson stays still atop his mount, his voice low and calm. "I do not know what threat they pose, and knowing where they are is not as important as knowing that they are there."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

Lily stays still, and says in a low voice, "So what do we do? Stay nonchalantly here until the elves find us? Keep moving and ignore them? We'd better do -something-."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 22, 2007)

There is an EXPLOSION! and you fight to control your mounts as the horses are startled.

Charles, Andersen, Quandrus and Franklin remain seated and successfully calm their horses while Kiera and Lily are dumped unceremoniously to the ground (1 damage) and their horses bolt into the trees behind you.

A slim humanoid (but definitely inhuman) figure sprints toward you; there something in his hand which it points at Lord Jeremy. "[$%*&( @$*( #% $%&^%$ #]". A blast of brown-green energy lances out at the man and he  gasps in pain before putting his heels to his horse and charging the figure.


-------------------------------------
OOC: Roll Initiative Please

Lord Jeremy & Princess Jenna: 28
Strange Humanoid: 21
_(unseen assailant)_: 17


----------



## Drerek (Aug 22, 2007)

Charles reacts quickly, although his unicorn companion is quite surprised.

OOC:  Do you want actions as well, or just initiative?
[sblock=Initiative Rolls]
Charles Initiative (1d20+3=16)
Landiss Initiative (1d20+3=5)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

Init: 5 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1219767

Lily, in the middle of talking, is startled by the explosion and her subsequent drop to the ground. The moment she realizes what's happening, she soars fifteen feet into the air and hangs there as light surges up her arms, lighting her from the inside out, and collects in silvery stars in her palms. She slams her hands together, and with the sound of a thunderbolt, the light streaks out at the hostile elflet!

(Eldritch Blast! Ranged touch: 27 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1219769 , for 15 dmg http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1219775 )

AC 20, 63HP, 9AP


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 22, 2007)

AC: 20; HP: 92/92

Anderson controls his mount with skill he didn't know he possessed, his thighs squeezing tightly as he lifts from he saddle ever so slightly. Once settled and an enemy appears, Anderson quickly dismounts and charges forward on foot, sprinting to get in an attack, lunging with his fist at the last second.

Initiative 26
Fast Dismount as free action (DC 20) 27
Attack with charge of 34
Damage of 10


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 22, 2007)

*OOC: My bad, please post actions as well.*


----------



## Drerek (Aug 22, 2007)

Charles dismounts and casts Heightened Sanctuary (4th level).  Landiss moves to attack the humanoid.
[sblock=Landiss Attack]Magic Circle vs. Evil, Natural Weapons magic for DR purposes
Landiss Attack (1d20+11=30)
Landiss Damage (1d8+8=15)
Nice[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

AC: 47/48.  AC: 20.
init: 24!

Kiera sees the beastly, inhuman Elf and a burning rage fills her as she lands on her hands & Knees.  Her eyes glow a deep red as flames grow in her hand, a word of arcane power expanding the rage she feels into magical fire.  As she brings back her hand to hurl the fireball however, she sees Anderson getting in her way and; unable to fully stop the blast, she channels it instead into a pair of Scorching Rays at one of the beasts responsible for all that is wrong in the world.

[sblock=ooc]
Cast Maximized Scorching Ray(lvl 4 spell), 2 rays.  +8 to hit, -4 for shooting into melee= 
2 TOUCH Attacks 1d20+4. 
AC: 24, 19
Confirm on the nat 20= AC 19.
24 fire damage per ray.  So if touch AC 19 hits, that's 2 hits for 48 and 24.  Otherwise it's 1 hit (nat 20) for 24 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 23, 2007)

INIT: Init (1d20+18=38) 

Bolting into action, the season adventurer slings on his shield and pulls out a wand in a fluid motion. With a cry, bolts of magical force slam into the attacker!

Wand of Magic Missiles (CL5)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 23, 2007)

- HP 44/44 AC 19 Initiative 11

Quandrus looks at the elf a moment, as the tower shield floats to intercede between himself and the alien. With a twist of his hand, his fingertips trail sparks in a circle. Then with "Krascalay!" the circle fills in with green light and 4 green bolts streak to the elf's chest as the energy tears into him. Magic Missle CL8 15 dmg 
[sblock=OOC]If its already dead by the time my lowly 11 initiative comes up, Quandrus will just see if anyone needs help. [/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 24, 2007)

Franklin, ever wise to these surprise conflicts calmly draws a wand and lets forth a stream of magical missiles. The creature takes them in stride.

Lord Jeremy and the Princess charge towards the humanoid but the creature deftly disengages itself from them and sprints past them, towards the rest of you. _(OOC: charge and missed attacks by the npcs and a double-move by the humanoid, Jessa misses her AOO)_.

Andersen slides off his horse, looking for all the world as if he actually knows what he's doing and charges toward the humanoid. Up close, he notes that its clothing is ragged... this one's already been fighting something else for a while now. Its thin, much thinner than even a the street waifs back home. Its chest is small and rotated backward, rather like a pigeon and its slim graceful limbs move with a strength and speed that defy their size. Noting all of this, and filing it at the back of his mind, Andersen lets loose and delivers a vicious uppercut strait to the creature's gut, doubling it over and stopping it's forward momentum.

Kiera's power burns the air around her as she summons up the power from her blood. Two bolts of mystical fire reach through the air and horribly burn the creature. It screams as its flesh melts like tallow, exposing its bones to the air. It falls to the ground, dead and smoldering.

A slim shadows appear in the half-light beneath the tree canopy and remain crouched near to the ground. For the moment, it appears that they do nothing.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 24, 2007)

Charles will ready an action to cast Heightened Sanctuary if more hostile action is taken against the party.  Landiss stays next to Charles for now.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2007)

Lily stays hovering where she is, power gathered in her hands ready to hurl forth. She narrows her eyes and scans the battlefield, waiting for anything else to pop out and make itself known.

(readying attack action basically)


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 24, 2007)

Anderson stands next to the ruined remains of his foe, whatever it was. He had never seen anything like this creature before and was confused, just simply confused. He looked at his balled fist, "It hurts and bleeds like the rest of us, no matter how bizarre it might be." He slowly backs away from the spirit-like form hovering above the body, all color out of his face as the gory sight of burnt flesh and melting bones appealed naught.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 26, 2007)

Kiera walks up to the charred corpse "You die just like we do." She whispers, a tear forming at the corner of her eye. She'd had to use her power before, against bandits, but never had she killed another sentient out of anger, and suddenly that anger fled her, replaced by a feeling of emptiness.  She wasn't happy that this beast was dead, as she thought she would be.
[sblock=ooc]BTW, have any of us ever SEEN an elf, or gotten a description of one?  Otherwise, Until further notice, Kiera(And I) will be thinking of and refering to this thing as an Elf.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 26, 2007)

Franklin cautiously moves over to the corpse, keeping his wand ready and eyes on the shadow creature.

OOC: Knowledge skills tell me anything about either perp?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 26, 2007)

Quandrus turns his mount toward the corpse's would be pursuers trying to get a better look at them. perception 17


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 29, 2007)

One of the shadowed figures rises and steps out into the sunlight. It is garbed head to toe in something like black leather and fabric. A black helm with a smoky crystaline visor covers its head. Its build is not unlike that of the humanoid burning on the ground. It appears to bear no weapons or weapon sheaths, for that matter.

"I bid you greetings and peace hue-mons." It says in an unexpectedly melodic, yet deep voice. "My brother and I thank you for... taking down... our estranged _'cousin'_ here. We'd hoped to take him alive but, seeing as what he and his kind are doing to your kind, we understand and forgive your actions." The helmeted figure speaks Common, but not natively... he pauses at the wrong point in a sentence or gets certain inflections wrong, but overall is very understandable.

Its head moves as its looking at you all in turn. You hear a few faint "ticks" and "whirrs" as it does so. "If you don't mind our asking, what are a bunch of hue-mons doing out here, so far from civilization? It wouldn't have anything to do with that tower would it?" It gestures to the burning corpse again. "He seemed quite motivated to get inside, but the towers defenders were more than he could overcome by himself... especially after being parted from his djinn."

Another shadowy figure slowly appears behind the 2nd, both crouched low to the ground, as the 1st speaks to you.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2007)

"Who are you?" Lily barks, swooping down a bit lower and peering at the odd...things.

"What are you?"


----------



## Drerek (Aug 29, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> I bid you greetings and peace hue-mons." It says in an unexpectedly melodic, yet deep voice. "My brother and I thank you for... taking down... our estranged _'cousin'_ here. We'd hoped to take him alive but, seeing as what he and his kind are doing to your kind, we understand and forgive your actions."



Charles gives a sad laugh, "Considering what your .... cousins .... are doing to the civilized places, out here is much safer."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2007)

"You are related to these.. beasts?" Kiera steps forwards, looking at them with her teary face as she mirrored Lily's question "Who are you?  Do you know why they're doing this?" it is clear from her stance and voice that the princess will not answer any of their questions until they've answered ours.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 31, 2007)

"Know them? No, it is more acute to say that _we_..." he gestures to the two, now three phantasmal figures crouching in the shadows of the tree canopy. "...know _OF _them."

He strides gracefully over to the still-smoldering corpse and regards it accompanied by more ticking and whirring. After a half-minute he continues, "As for why they do what they do... I really think you should ask them. I would have liked to know why HE was here, doing whatever it was that he was doing... he's dead now, and corpses only talk to necromancers so I suppose that we'll never know."

Walking over to Kiera he extends his left hand. "You have the privilege of addressing *Miquient Fil'hon*. These..." he says, gesturing to the shadowy forms that now number four, "...are my broken shadows, my soulless cousins, my corrupted blood brothers." He speaks with a surprising passion... as if anything he said could be construed as good or even desirable. "We come from the sea of darkness above, the ocean of stars, the desert of creation; Our cousins do too."

He walks past Kiera and approaches the Princess Jessa and the former Lord-Marshal Jeremy. "Our cousins are motivated and enthusiastic... are you sure you have done nothing to raise their ire? Whatever it is they want, they want it bad." He turns to the rest of you. "And because they want it so fiercely, it behooves my people to know why. I could... protect you... _save you..._ shield you from my cousins. I can hide you in the shadows, cloak you in darkness; they fear the darkness... lacking the will to take it in and make it their own."

He revolves slowly and raises his arms, pointing to both Kiera and Jessa. "You two are known to us. We would make you this offer. Perhaps together we could find out why our cousins have traveled so very far and expended so very many resources simply to make war on your primative little world."


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 1, 2007)

Anderson takes a cautious step backward after hearing this odd creature's pronouncement. He places a hand atop his head and furrows his brow, "I am so confused...this is all just so strange."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 1, 2007)

Lord Jeremy speaks up. "We have no reason to believe you are any different from them. Why do you hide your face? How do we know this isn't some sort of elaborate ploy to prevent us from reaching the tower?"

The figure in black tilts its head to the side, as if considering. "This environment is not particularly suited to my kind. These _encounter _suits protect us from the unfavorable conditions here."

It turns to the rest of you, "You are, of course, unharvested souls and may go on your way, if that is your desire. We certainly have no reason to stop you." It produces a small silvery wand from one of its pockets. "If you do wish to ignore our offer, take this. When you are in need, simply break it and I will find you." He places the wand on a nearby stump and takes a step back. "Where will you go from here? With us... on to the tower... elsewhere? What is it that you hope to find here?"

"You are enemies of these invaders?" asks Jessa; Lord Jeremy seems outraged but holds his tongue. "What are they called?"

"Children of the Light; the People; immortals... others call them *Elves*." The last word seems a little distasteful to him.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2007)

Lily scowls.

"And that makes you what? Children of the dark? I'm not sure I like the talk of _unharvested_ souls. On the other hand, if you know so much about these 'children of the light,' and we can verify you're not in league with them...maybe a deal can be struck. It's not for us to say though, not at this time."

She picks up the wand.

"But we will keep your offer in mind."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 2, 2007)

Inharra leans out from behind the tower shield to whisper in her human's ear. Quandrus nods and rides up beside the princesss. "Our destination should remain unsaid, as more agents of these...Elves could be listening. Shall we away my ladies?" and with a suspiscious eye begins to turn his mount.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 2, 2007)

Kiera bows to the shadowy man. "Miquient Fil'hon, I am Princess Kiera.  If you are not in league with them, then we have no quarel with you, but we must look for our own solution before we can simply take your offer.  We will keep it in mind, though, and thank you."  She smiles weakly and turns back to the party "Yes, let us continue, good sir." She responds to Quandrus.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 5, 2007)

Miquient says goodbye, rather reluctantly, and joins his shadowy brethren beneath the tree canopy. Within seconds all of them have disappeared into the shadows.

Princess Jessa looks up and Lily's gravity defying figure and says "Keep track of that wand. I think that this Miquient and I will have a nice chat when we have more to bargain with. It might be that we can use his people as a weapon against these invaders."

You make your way through the canopy in silence. After a few minutes you begin to get unnerved... this grove and meadow are too quiet. There are no birds, no insects, no scavengers; no life at all other than the trees, the grass and the flowers. 

As you approach the tower you find that you are unable to come any closer... its as if the air itself has formed a wall that will not allow you to pass. If you attempt to press forward, a sickly yellow discharge of energy gently rebuffs whatever force you apply; Lily and Quandrus find that they are unhindered... indeed, they cannot see the energy discharges at all.

As you puzzle at your lack of ability to press forward, the ground door opens and a bent figure draped in a tattered red robe, its head cloaked steps out, leaning heavily on a gnarled piece of bleached wood. Its hands and feet are loosely wrapped in bandages and leather; the skin you can see looks jaundiced and unhealthy. "_I am Malhogurst the Twisted_" it says, its voice barely above a whisper, almost as if speaking caused it pain. "_Speak your names and state your intentions. Why have you come to the granite tower? What did the shadow slaves want with you?_"


----------



## Drerek (Sep 5, 2007)

"My name is Charles and this is Landiss.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 5, 2007)

Franklin eyes the energy barrier with a look of interest, trying to figure it out. [Spellcraft check] When the figure appears, he becomes a bit animated at the question. "Franklin Payne, adventurer extraordinaire! As for what I am doing, best to ask our dear prince---uh, leader!"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 7, 2007)

Franklin determines that the effect is magical ward of sorts.

Your party makes its introductions and Princess Jessa steps forth. "I am Princess Jessa and these are my loyal protectors. We're here to see Lamont."

Malhogurst nervously twists his mangled hands around his stave. "_The great wizard you seek died long ago. Any compact you might have had with him does not include the rest of our family, I'm--_"

"DON'T BANDY WORDS WITH ME _HENCHMAN!_" she spits the word out, as if its unclean; Malhogurst visibly cringes. She continuous, imperiously "*Tell Lamont that the rightful ruler of the 12 Freeholds stands at his threshold and demands entry.*"

Malhogurst ducks back inside and stays there for quite a few minutes. As you begin to wonder whether or not you're wasting your time the hairs on your arms and neck stand up. The air feels charged with arcane energy and a cool wind begins go bow inward toward the tower and you can almost heard and unclean chanting and howling in the echoes of your mind. As abruptly as it starts, however, it ends. Malhogurst reappears and beckons you inside.

The inside, of the circular tower is surprisingly large and spacious with high vaulted ceilings. Works of art in sculpture, paintings and carved stone and wood line the walls. Opposite the great entry doors lies a grand staircase, leading up and splitting to the right and the left, eventually disappearing behind heavy curtains. Malhogurst stands behind you, next to the door. Three other people are in the room, a man, a boy and a young woman; all are dark-haired, green-eyed and olive-skinned, bearing a strong familial resemblance to each other. 

"Where--" begins Jessa. "_Here._" says a soft, sibilant papery-dry voice. A dessicated corpse with emerald flame eyes, cloaked in a pale yellow-brown cloak and clutching a slim, silver inlaid darkwood stave topped with a glittering fist-sized amethyst. "_You seek Lamont and here he stands before you._" The spooky figure slowly moves down the staircase from the left. At the sight of the creature icy tendrils of fear worm their way through your guts as that primal little voice at the back of your brains SCREAMS at you to run away.

Those fearsome emerald flames regard you as a lion regards a worm. "_What do you want here, daughters of Gregor? And what are you prepared to sacrifice for what you seek?_"


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 7, 2007)

Anderson stands in the lush entryway, motionless and still. His fight or flight frozen, the only thought running through his head is how grateful he is not the one being addressed, for he knows no words could form out of his mouth right now. This whole day has been one of amazement and horror.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2007)

From the start Lily remains silent, not trusting herself to speak. Magic run amok, from strange servants to undeath itself! Memories of fighting just such things spark in her mind, even as she reminds herself that that was another time, another life. Perhaps even another person. Even so, it's almost as hard for her to hold her tongue as it is for her to hold her place when the lich appears.

She clenches her fists and looks at the human family instead. Relatives of Lamont? Impossible to tell. Were they here by choice, or magical compulsion?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She clenches her fists and looks at the human family instead. Relatives of Lamont? Impossible to tell. Were they here by choice, or magical compulsion?




The boy, likely around 8 years old, says "You look weird." The young woman, his sister perhaps, shushes him and looks at Lily apologetically.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2007)

Startled, Lily actually can't help but laugh, breaking some of the tension. For a moment she looks almost comically surprised at her own reaction, then nods.

"It's all right," she tells the sister. "I _am_ weird."

For the life of her, she didn't understand why she'd found that funny. Remembering it now didn't make her want to laugh at all. But at the moment, there'd been a surge...kind of like a glimpse of color when all you'd seen before was shades of grey, or an intense smell when you'd had noseplugs in before. Like a memory that came from the body, instead of the mind.

Her hands felt a little cold, so she rubbed them together. A little uncomfortably, she looked down at them. What do you say to a little boy and his sister? Especially when their father...presumably...is this decayed -thing- standing right there? More to the point, why bother saying anything? They were completely irrelevant to the mission. Lily wasn't sure...she just knew she wanted to. She finally risked a look back at the two after a moment. If she didn't have anything else to say, maybe they would.

_Make it happen again._


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 8, 2007)

Quandrus closes his eyes gently as the atmosphere is charged with energy, a wave of elation seems to flow over his body and the hands of Inharra reach out from inside the floating tower shield and entwine themselves around her protector's upper arm, pulling herself and the shield closer. He basks in the energy for a long moment before even acknowledging the family's prescence, then regains his composure uttering in a barely audible whisper, "The life I could summon with that..."

"Your home is a wonder gentle folk. You are truley blessed to have...found such a place." He turns from them and places his forehead to the stone of the wall and whispers something in an ancient tounge, one of the small white arms releases it's grip from his and reaches out to the magic stone as well.

As the spirit descends the stairs, Inharra hisses involuntarily and retreats beneath Quandrus' cloak pulling it over herself in an ostrich defense. He places a hand on her quivering form to calm her even as his eyes find the source of her fear and widen with wonder.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

With a sharp intake of Breath, Keira tries not to stare at the (lich?).  She glances at her Elder sister Jenna, who seems frozen, and then steps forward, voice shakey but strong. "We wish to stop these invaders.  What help can you give us, and what price would you ask?  I would pay anything, be it coin or my own life, to rid our world of them."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 8, 2007)

Jessa grips her sister's hand tightly and nods, unable to speak, letting Keira do the talking for once. Keira can tell that her elder sister is on the point of breaking.

Lamont's eye-flames brighten, "_Life? Life is such a fleeting thing... so full of memories and failures and fleshly messiness. What would life be worth to on such as I? And coin... it is base alloy that can be transmuted from even glass or summoned from the bowels of the earth. What do you have that you actually value?_"

"_What can you give of yourselves? What is it that you want with me? You and your family come and pester me time and time again, always disdainful and and wanting. Convince me... sacrifice for me... of gold and gems I need not. Of lives, I need not. What can you offer to tempt me from my granite tower?_"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2007)

Before the princess can do anything foolish, and hoping her own action isn't foolish as well, Lily steps forward quickly to stand beside Kiera and speak before she can.

"There's another race of creatures that's come to this world. They wield strange powers like, but unlike that of the invaders. They are not allies of these...elves...though, and they, like you, are interested in bargains and deals. I'm sure you and they would have a lot to talk about, and promise each other. What we offer is the means to let you contact them at your leisure."

"In short, power. Power such as this world has never seen before. I'm sure it won't be free...but you are obviously familiar with the paying of prices for power."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Before the princess can do anything foolish, and hoping her own action isn't foolish as well, Lily steps forward quickly to stand beside Kiera and speak before she can.
> 
> "There's another race of creatures that's come to this world. They wield strange powers like, but unlike that of the invaders. They are not allies of these...elves...though, and they, like you, are interested in bargains and deals. I'm sure you and they would have a lot to talk about, and promise each other. What we offer is the means to let you contact them at your leisure."
> 
> "In short, power. Power such as this world has never seen before. I'm sure it won't be free...but you are obviously familiar with the paying of prices for power."




Lamont regards Lily for a moment, his focused attention causing her guts to wrench in fear as that primordial voice inside *SCREAMS *at her to _RUN AWAY WHILE SHE STILL CAN!_. The dead magus laughs, dust and dessicated bits of who knows what spewing faintly from his mouth. "_I_ LIKE_ this one, she has spirit and initiative._" He shakes his head though, "_The shadow-slaves have already been here. I did not take them because I could not hold them... their power is not a thing that smashes nations, but it keeps them free even as it binds them utterly. They came, they spoke they left, leaving a token behind; I do not need their help or their information, not when I have more_ ...reliable..._ sources._"

"Then" says Princess Jessa, "What is it that YOU want, wizard." 

"_Power... but not for me; for my family. Long has your family ruled over these lands... I want them back and more. When you,_" he points at Jessa. "_...and you,_" he points at Kiera "_...finally die, rulership of the 12 Freeholds will pass to an heir of MY choosing of MY blood. Give me this, and I will tell you anything you wish to know and aid you in your journey._"

The blood drains from Jessa's face. "No." says Lord Jeremy, quietly. "You cannot possibly renounce your birthright and give the freeholds to this... this _THING _of foul, blighted corruption."

*Franklin & Charles* [sblock] Strange... don't Keira and Jessa have 10 other siblings; why should they be so important? Wouldn't a creature so supposedly well-informed know that there would be 10 other people in line for the throne behind them? [/sblock]

Jessa gives Kiera a sidelong glance, "What do you think sister? The kingdom is already lost... I think we should accept this deal and worry about finding a way to unwind it later; lets make sure there's a kingdom to be saved before squabbling over who gets to rule it. What do you think? I leave this decision to you."

A distant explosion rocks the tower, sending several of the more imbalanced sculptures to the floors and leaving the curtains and tapestries rocking slowly. The man, the young woman and the child set about righting the sculptures and picking up the broken pieces. Lamont looks upward and mutters. "_It seems my other 'guests' still have some fight in them; they will learn the folly of their arrogance soon enough._." he turns back to your group, awaiting Keira's response.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 12, 2007)

Charles looks on in confusion, clearly out of his element in this conversation.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2007)

The instant the lich's attention is diverted from her, Lily steps back, her hands shaking so badly she almost drops the wand. Cursing under her breath she tucks it back into her pouch, berating herself for succumbing so easily to the creature's power...even as she continues having to fight the urge to flee. 

Gods, it even said it liked her. What did it say about her that something like that would like her? Granted...it seemed to be in a kind of condescending way...the way someone might think a tiny dog yapping was 'spirited and cute.' Still. Ew.

The moment the undead being makes its proposal, Lily's spine tingles. She glances at the two royals, wondering if they saw the flaw in it. They had to, right? Courtiers...betrayals...they had to see deeply into things to see the hidden dangers. She wasn't sure she was up to interrupting again. It might not be so cute the second time.

_C'mon, princess,_ she urges mentally. _You've gotta see what's wrong with that..._


----------



## Jemal (Sep 13, 2007)

Keira nods slightly, looking the undead monster straight in the eye.  "I shall give up my right to heir in exchange for your help.  Know though that if you have anything to do with our deaths, or any of our family's, the deal will be void."
The Princess stands tall and firm, her trembling hand holding her sisters for support the only thing betraying her fear and disgust.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 13, 2007)

Franklin raised a finger as the princess began to speak, then closed her mouth as she gave up _her_ claim to the throne. Moving to the side of the other princess, he whispers lowly, "But what of your other sister's claim? Something is afoul in this."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2007)

Lily closes her eyes and nods, relieved. Not one to miss the small print, the Princess. Lily found that oddly comforting.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Lamont nods, seemingly satisfied. "_Malhogurst..._" the twisted, red-cloaked form limps its way past you, up the stairs to the right and disappears behind the curtains. "_Things must be dire indeed... do not think that you can renege on this agreement._" Malhogurst returns with some heavy parchment paper and a fountain pen, made of mithril and obviously magical. Lamont gestures and the pen magically writes out the terms of the agreement. He then takes the pen and signs, his eye-flames dimming to the meekest of embers before reigniting as he passes the pen to Jessa. She signs with an air of resignation, which soon turns to pain as she clutches her heart. Eyes watering with pain, she passes the pen to Kiera. The pen feels far heavier than its physical size should allow; as if it is weighted down by its dark purpose. Kiera quickly signs and gasps as she feels the words of the contract being written across her soul; she realizes that it will be impossible, or at least the consequences would be dire, mortal even, should she choose to not honor the words of the contract. 

Malhogurst snaps up the contract, rips it in three and passes a piece each to Lamont, Kiera and Jessa. Upon revision, each of you notes that you have a complete version of the contract itself, rather than a portion.

"_Now, tell me. What is it that you want? What is it that you wish to know?_"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 17, 2007)

Keeping near the princesses, the adventurer's voice is low. "Knowledge. Knowledge it what we need foremost. Who and what are attackers are, the reasons for their assault, and how to defeat them. Tangible assets are of little use without the knowledge to guide them. It wasn't the Spear of Three Deaths that saved me at the Bridge of Thaningrim, it was the knowledge of where to place it."


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 19, 2007)

It wasn't Anderson's place to question the princesses' decisions, yet he could feel no satisfaction with the arrangement agreed upon. He wanted to raise objections, still does even though the contract has been finalized, but this thing, this ultimate dead thing is something he has never seen before and is rooting Anderson with fear and caution. This whole ordeal; the tower, the strange shadow creatures, the emaciated creature he pummeled earlier, it's all just too bizarre.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 22, 2007)

Stirring from his succor, as though it had not happened at all, Quandrus step to the princesss' sides and adds, "Some serious firepower and perhaps an army resistant to these invaders prefered form of attack might be good too." with a smile and a matter-of-fact nod without the barest hint of sarcasm or smile.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 23, 2007)

Kiera looked over at her sister, who seemed to still be shuddering with fear.  It had been HER idea to come here, she'd said the mage could help them, but had neglected to mention how.. and now she seemed of no use.  With a sigh, the Princess looked back at the unead mage. "We need you to do Whatever you CAN do.  For starters, We need to know everything we can about them.. their goals, their strengths, their weaknesses, How long until they start invading the other countries...  We also need to know which of the nearby countries could, or better still WOULD, give us aid... I doubt it's within your power to get any more than that, but if you feel up to it..."

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry, as I've stated elsewhere I've been gone for near a week.. also, I'm not sure WHY we want this guys help.. Older princess said he could help, so we followed her.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 26, 2007)

OOC- ok a month without the DM. I know hes in australia or something and having internet probs but there was no word even on the day he logged back in 2 weeks ago. Does the game go away or just back burnered?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2007)

As far as I know, Lobo's been gone gone gone for weeks now.

He may come back and want to continue...I dunno. I kind of hope so. But I wouldn't hang around waiting, if I were you.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 26, 2007)

I know what it's like to just dissapear for a month or two, so I'm not giving up on him just yet.


----------

